# Проблема с установкой: не работает загрузка

## Lawyer_Roger

Ставлю Генту, да и линукс впринципе первый раз, используется оборудование: ноутбук: emachines e732zg-p622g32mikk в котором установлены:

Intel Pentium P6200, 4Gb RAM

Судя по всему он поддерживает EFI: в нем имеется InsydeH2O setup utility rev. 3.5

делаю все по Хэндбуку (русский+Английский постоянно сравниваю версии и если есть различие делаю по английскому)

Дошел до раздела настройки загрузчика: делаю по дефолту: ставлю GRUB2

выполняю все необходимые команды: Итог компьютер не грузится и просит флешку, после чего загружается с флешки.

Ранее на ноутбуке стояла встроенная Windows 7 Starter 32-bit.

Диск был размечен в msdos (загрузка видимо MBR)

Что можно сделать?

----------

## Einstok_Fair

 *Lawyer_Roger wrote:*   

> Диск был размечен в msdos (загрузка видимо MBR)
> 
> Что можно сделать?

 

Сделать раздел с GRUB активным при помощи утилит типа fdisk или gparted ?

----------

## Lawyer_Roger

Проблема разрешилась. Просто поставил все заново, разметку диска сделал MBR.

----------

